# Deer caine liquid vs Concentrated Powder



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought a jug of the deer caine liquid about a month a go and put it out. It has attracted deer with great sucess, problem is no one seems to have any more of the liquid right now so i bought the concentrated powder that you mix with 6-8 gallons of water.

Im trying to find out if any one has used the powder. I noticed it says not to pre mix it and to use creek water. Any clue why?

I was wanting to pre mix it and store it in milk jugs that i cleaned out so i could make the stuff last longer. What ya think?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

tap water and city water contain chlorine which gives off a scent of its own which may deter the deer from coming around it and for that matter it may even react to some of the minerals in the mix..... as for pre-mixing dont do it.....the sediment from the minerals will tend to form a "block" at the bottom of the jug which can take some time to re-dissovle it if you're even able to get it to dissolve..... I always carry a 5 gal bucket on me when I need to mix more and definitely use creek or pond water.....just my $.02 though


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks now i have an understanding on the directions. I have adecent sized creek right next to my stand so i have a good clean water source to mix it. I guess i could mix a little bit at a time to make it last longer.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been using the deer caine products for the past 4 seasons with mixed results. Last season I tried the mixing application and had poor results.. figures since I improvised with tap water due to a lack of natural H2O. 
Even left the caps off the jugs for over a week to let as much chlorine evaporate as possible. Meijers is a great place to find the liquid caine and time released blocks and they've been on-sale the past two weeks for 6.99 a jug.. I've found Gander and Buckeye Outdoors tax these products along with the trophy rocks.. the holes the deer have dug where the trophy rocks sat last year prove their effectiveness. It took more than a year to get the time released block-only sites to get the traffic that the liquid got in less than a week. Also, the clay-like soil sites sport much larger licks than the rocky or harder packed soil for some reason. Hope some of this info helps!


----------

